# The latest Audi R15 videos.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

These were posted on You Tube yesterday while the forum was still having difficulties. 

The first is a TV feature about the new R15: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITU1ixRA1qY 

Assembly video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4xt7AYRp28 

And footage from the 30 Paul Ricard test: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CELNVjHCk6A


----------

